# Tornado/Tromba no canal Faial-Pico 27 Setembro 2011



## mnascimento (28 Set 2011 às 14:51)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...472209253_1169695841_31980484_212081753_n.jpg






Não sei as horas, sei apenas que foi hoje. Foto é da autoria do Sr. Quim.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 15:16)




----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 23:55)

Terá sido por volta do meio dia, hora local.





(c) Quim Néné 




(c) Quim Néné 




(c) Quim Néné


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2011 às 00:02)

NelxxxonSilva


----------

